# Tyco Kawasaki Drag Bike



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's my drag bike in action racing a Dale Earnhardt stock car with a 440X2 Chassis stock. The bike won, see the computer screen at end of video for results. 





 
I've also attached pictures of the bike & car. 
--fcb


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Goodybye #3...*

fordcowboy,

Dude that bike is seriously Wicked Cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

That is one neat Kawasaki bike build you did up...

Bob...:wave: Dale...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Bob, you wouldn't believe the surprise looks I get when I launch that bad boy off the start line. --fcb


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FCB- thats cool :thumbsup:
Now only if I had the urge to build the few that I have to be fast....although the bodywork have been modded -but that as far as I ever went.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL... I had to stop/start/stop just to catch one blur frame of them!! They were cruising!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

FRICKIN COOL!!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking drag bike!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Came back to look at this again!!

Bob...Woooooooooooooooooosh I just snapped my neck...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Had to see it one more time.fcb


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI- I've been working on a couple of my Bikes today, but ran into a stumbling block, ie- Tires, mine are all dried and cracking now ! Where can I get some good Silicones to fit those rear wheels ?


----------

